# UR pulley on a SR20DET



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

One of my friend told me that it's not recommand to put UR on a turbo engine such as a SR20DET. It's that true. If not it is worth the money ??


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

*UR pulley..*

I have never heard that it wasn't recommended. I would think that any reduction of parasitic loss of power would be benificial. I have a turbocharged GA16 with an UR pulley and it has been no problem at all. The only downside might be that the waterpump won't turn as fast, but I haven't found this to be a problem. 

Calvin200sx


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Maybe something is inherently flawed with UR's design, like its affect on the harmonic balancer or something to that extent. I remember aem having problems with their accord pulleys, but pulleys were still recommended. I have a asp crank pulley on my ka-t and it runs just dandy.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks you guys


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i have heard that the smaller pully on the water pump actually made the pump turn too fast for it to really move any coolant and burned up a few motors. but as far as the others go, like was said the less recripricating weight the better


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

a smaller pulley would actually spin the pump slower. if it moved any faster than stock, you might have a problem with cavitation and all. i would suggest NOT putting a UR pulley on it. 

as we all know (i hope,) the coolant has to boil at the hot spot for it to work properly. when it boils, it's absorbing heat. if it moves too fast, it won't boil and your engine will run hot. if it moves too SLOW, it boils too long and your engine will run hot. 

it may gain a few HP, but i'm going to stick with my thought that the engineers who designed the system knew what they were doing. ditch the UR pulley!



jbanach77 said:


> *i have heard that the smaller pully on the water pump actually made the pump turn too fast for it to really move any coolant and burned up a few motors. but as far as the others go, like was said the less recripricating weight the better *


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

on gti-r NO. dont put crank pully on. Bluebird det yes pullys are fine. actually you need it for your water pump.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

SpiKeJnZ said:


> *a smaller pulley would actually spin the pump slower. if it moved any faster than stock, you might have a problem with cavitation and all. i would suggest NOT putting a UR pulley on it.
> 
> as we all know (i hope,) the coolant has to boil at the hot spot for it to work properly. when it boils, it's absorbing heat. if it moves too fast, it won't boil and your engine will run hot. if it moves too SLOW, it boils too long and your engine will run hot.
> 
> it may gain a few HP, but i'm going to stick with my thought that the engineers who designed the system knew what they were doing. ditch the UR pulley! *


 WTF are you talking about? The reason you can't put one on a GTI-R is because it won't fit. The DE and BB use the same pulley. The GTI-R is different be cause of the front cover and oil pump. We've had one on a BB for 3 years with no problems.


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

se-r-57 said:


> *WTF are you talking about? The reason you can't put one on a GTI-R is because it won't fit. The DE and BB use the same pulley. The GTI-R is different be cause of the front cover and oil pump. We've had one on a BB for 3 years with no problems. *


umm...nobody said anything about a GTi-R motor... and neither did i. so WTF are you talking about?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

SpiKeJnZ said:


> *umm...nobody said anything about a GTi-R motor... and neither did i. so WTF are you talking about? *[/QUOTE sorry my bad on the GTI-R. But do you really think coolant boils in the system? You need to do some homework


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

se-r-57 said:


> *
> 
> 
> SpiKeJnZ said:
> ...


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

se-r-57 said:


> *
> 
> 
> SpiKeJnZ said:
> ...


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

se-r-57 said:


> *
> 
> 
> SpiKeJnZ said:
> ...


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

jbanach77 said:


> *  , lmao *


ohh..wait..what, what's this?










yeah, you laughed so you get it too...


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

And you believe everything you read on the internet? Wow I thought after 30+ years of building cars I had it figured out. I guess I just can't compete with someone that has learned everything they know from the internet. If ya run into any of the old SE-R guys up in KC tell them james in dallas says hi. They will tell ya I'm no newb at this game.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

on my 500+whp 200sx io built i never had a coolant problem. so take that tooo the bank. don't talk to me like i am some newbie. i had one of the first 11sec se-r's 11 years ago. i know what formulas work and what dosen't so i can laugh that all the way to the bank.
can you make 320+whp out of a stock gti-r set up? no you can't
can you make 424whp off just a bolt on turbo with a stock gti-r motor? no didn't think so.

you want it you got it. you want more come and get some more.


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

se-r-57 said:


> *And you believe everything you read on the internet? Wow I thought after 30+ years of building cars I had it figured out. I guess I just can't compete with someone that has learned everything they know from the internet. If ya run into any of the old SE-R guys up in KC tell them james in dallas says hi. They will tell ya I'm no newb at this game. *


actually, no...i don't believe everything i read on the internet. i also attended the ASEP Program (GM's tech school) and worked at a local GM dealership for two years before deciding that's not exactly what i want to do with my life. i like working on cars, but i don't want to make a living of it. *cough* they said the same thing.


----------



## Taffy (Oct 30, 2003)

The information on the Evans website is not necessarily wrong, it is just WAY over dramatized. They do that to make you think that water is no good for cooling, thus you should get their stuff. Their coolant is good, but not worth the money in my opinion.

Their explaination of how boiling occurs in the engine is a VERY extreme case of overheating.

It is mostly a sales tactic.


----------

